# Miss Gracie Sue



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi folks,

I just wanted to let you know that Gracie has been picked up from the post office and she is fine. She was doing these mini-grunts from the box as I moved her.

The post office called at 9:30 this morning to let me know she arrived, and I immediately dropped what I was doing and drove out to get her.

This had to be the longest drive, every traffic lite was too long, and traffic too much...of course..as I was anticipating getting her into my hands, sort of reminded me of the trip dropping off Rosco.

She is a little doll, quite charming, and very fast on her feet and no doubt in flight  She is eating like a champ now, and drank like there was no tomorrow. She is pacing the floor of the parrot cage as I write, wanting to get out and into the aviary. She wants to be with the birds not me, of course. She has total view of the coops and aviaries so she is entertained. She does her mini-grunts every time I approach the cage.

I will keep her in isolation for another week, as Pete had her isolated for 2 weeks, so that should be long enough. I will be bringing Jasper in to look at her from a distance, and next week I will put them together in a cage.

This has truly been a miracle every step of the way, and she just happened to be here on my birthday, what a precious little gift. Another birthday to remember.

I want to thank Pete for everything he did to secure her safety and allowing her to come into our lives. She was sitting on a nice towel with lots of seed around her. She seems very healthy and I know Pete took excellent care of her.

Thank you again, Pete for sending us this little Blessing, she is truly a special little gift. I thank you....Jasper thanks you.  

I'm still eating my breakfast, late as ever...but I will try to post some pics today.

Pete said to go ahead and let you all know she is here, and he will post later.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I guess I missed some posts along the way.......nothing new  but whoever Ms. Gracie is, I'm sure she's going to be very happy with you. Glad she made the trip ok.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, great news that Gracie arrived safe and sound. Boy, that was quick!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I guess I missed some posts along the way.......nothing new  but whoever Ms. Gracie is, I'm sure she's going to be very happy with you. Glad she made the trip ok.


Gracie is a Helmet that Pete was able to capture. She is a BEAUTY! You will be in for a treat when Treesa posts. However, if you go to Pete's "Another Newbie Pic" thread, you will be able to see her there.


HEY, TREESA! Already mentioned Gracie in your BD thread but want to say that I'm just so excited that Gracie made the trip well! Will DEFINITELY be looking for updates between Jasper and her! This is one of those times, I just LOVE computers!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Treesa, I am so happy that she is safe with you. This has been such a heartwarming transaction to witness unfold. What a special day in more ways than one. Treesa, I hope your life is full of days such as this. I do believe that Carma has made a full circle here.

Feather


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

Hooray for Miss Gracie! I can't wait to see pics of her in her new home


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Treesa! Can't wait to see the pictures. Isn't it fun?!


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Congratulations on your newest addition to the family! I also can't wait to see her w/her new beau...Dudley's a tough one to follow, but I'm sure once she see's that Florida sun shining on Jasper the rest will be history.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a wonderful birthday gift, Treesa. I am so happy for you and the bird. She couldn't be in better hands.
I must see them (her and Jasper)in person.

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I am so happy Gracie has a new home with Treesa, Jasper and all her pidgies! she deserves to be happy and have a life away from the nasty neighbors and foul weather NJ brings. Jasper is one handsome fella, I'm sure Gracie will fall head over tail feathers for him and perhaps start a family.
Here are some pics that Treesa emailed me of Gracie in her carrier and her man to be. You'll probably notice, Treesa, that I photoshopped out Gracie's moulted spot on her head. I'm sure the little princess wouldn't want her first pics in her new home to show her with messy hair.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's the last pic of Gracie here with Dudley, I let them say their goodbyes before she left.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Treesa, Congratulations on the new one, Gracie is beautiful. What a perfect birthday gift. I glad Gracie made it safe and sound to your house.

Mary Ann


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Treesa, Treesa, Treesa,
What were you thinking, putting the boring old classifieds under poor Gracie. You could have at least placed the comics/crossword puzzle under her, and give her something fun to look at and do.
What a sweetie. Pete, you are so kind in so many ways.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

Thank you SO much for posting the pictures for me, it would have taken me alot of time resizing them my way. Again, I thank you for Gracie, and her first class accomodations. 

I know it was very difficult for you to say goodbye to her, and it was hard for Gracie to leave you and Dudley. He is such a cutie too. You and your pigeons are welcome to come visit anytime.  

I will take some better pictures of her today, if possible and post them, thru my webshots file.

I want to thank all our members for their well wishes and support.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Treesa, Treesa, Treesa,
> What were you thinking, putting the boring old classifieds under poor Gracie. You could have at least placed the comics/crossword puzzle under her, and give her something fun to look at and do.
> What a sweetie. Pete, you are so kind in so many ways.
> Daryl



LOL  Daryl you are a crack up!   

I'll do better when I change her papers today!  How about a page out of an old play pigeon magazine?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Treesa,

Jasper is a beauty! They are a lovely couple! This arrainged marridge may just be what our princess needed. 

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Fun in the Sun*



Feather said:


> Jasper is a beauty! They are a lovely couple!



Thank you Feather, Jasper is so full of himself and SO overbearing and aggressive that I will give Gracie extra time to get thru her molt and adjust to the new climate before I introduce them.

Here are some pictures of Gracie in the baby doll aviary for some time alone 
She practically dove into the little tub, and came out quickly. Now she is actively preening herself and checking out the homing pigeons next door.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Another pic...


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

HAHAHA! Isn't she something? 

Congrats on her, Treesa! She's lovely!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

and finally.....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, she is just beautiful - moult and all!

BTW, are you sure Gracie is a female?


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so glad she's aclimating so quickly, pretty soon she'll be walking around like she owns the place  As much as Dudley and myself miss her I'm happy knowing she's going be well take care of and have tons of pidgie friends.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pete, 

Gracie is quite a little surviver. She survived the feral flock in N.J. and held her own. She survived the rains even though she got soaked. She survived her capture and indoor life. She survived the plane ride in the middle of a molt. In spite of her delicate appearance, you rescued her at the perfect time before she caught cold. 

Her little life has been drastically changing for the better. If you hadn't fed her so well and kept such a close eye on her, she may not have survived that soaking. Little does she know that she is so far away from where she frolicked all summer.

I'm sure she will survive the pleasant whether, and her new mom that just so happens to be a Healthy Pigeon Advocate.

She's soon to find her prince, and live happily ever after.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> BTW, are you sure Gracie is a female?


Hi Maggie,

From watching some of my males in the coop next door reacting to her presence, I am pretty sure she is indeed a she.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> From watching some of my males in the coop next door reacting to her presence, I am pretty sure she is indeed a she.


Oh oh! Does that mean Jasper is going to have some HEAVY competition???   

Hopefully, all the attention won't go to her - ah - head!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> Oh oh! Does that mean Jasper is going to have some HEAVY competition???


Hi mr squeaks,

I will probably allow them time together alone, before she joins the whole group, just in case she is attracted to one of my Homers. She was quite drawn to Dudley from what I understand.


Hi Feather,

I will do my best to get her acclamated and thru the molt. Thank you for the wonderful thoughts.


Hi Pete,

Glad you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is just terrific! Thank you Pete, thank you Treesa, and mostly thank you Gracie for allowing yourself to be caught  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Another pic...


Bet she's thinking, "...Wow, how did I fly this far?!?!..." Can't wait to see how gorgeous she looks after all the new feathers come in!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Gracie & Jasper-sunning and still separated*

Picture 1 -So close and yet so far away.....

Picture 2 - Jasper checking out Gracie


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, he is probably thinking, "wow, mom, thanks for that beautiful babe!"


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwww .. they're lovely Treesa. I'm sure Jasper is an anxious fellow about now  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Maggie, and Terry

I noticed Jasper has been sitting there today much more today then any previous days. Just now, I closed up the door to that coop and brought Gracie inside as I do every evening. Jasper started to pace up and down looking for her as if to say "where did she go where did she go?"  

I told him you will see her tomorrow again, bright and early.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

when you send piggys through the mail,what do you put in the bottom for bedding for them.thanks


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Thanks Maggie, and Terry
> 
> I noticed Jasper has been sitting there today much more today then any previous days. Just now, I closed up the door to that coop and brought Gracie inside as I do every evening. Jasper started to pace up and down looking for her as if to say *"where did she go where did she go?" *
> 
> I told him you will see her tomorrow again, bright and early.


How funny! SOUNDS, like a male!   

Can't wait til they get "together!" They look almost like twins?? Like attracts like or will opposites attract???


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

teebo said:


> when you send piggys through the mail,what do you put in the bottom for bedding for them.thanks


Teebo~
Newspaper or shreaded paper. I received one that had a diaper liner on the bottom. It was soft and absorbant as well!


Treesa...I am happy you got your new addition ,Gracie. She is pretty.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

teebo said:


> when you send piggys through the mail,what do you put in the bottom for bedding for them.thanks



Hi teebo,

I used layers of paper towels when I shipped Rosco, that I tucked under the cardboard bottom. Pete used a nice piece of towel that he wrapped under the cardboard when shipping Gracie, it worked well as she wasn't able to get her nails caught in it, nor pull it up.

Make sure you cover the bottom with something they won't get their nails snagged in and be sure to tuck it way under the cardboard bottom. You can pull the cardboard bottom out and wrap the bedding around and then lay the bottom back on the floor.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor
Treesa...I am happy you got your new addition said:


> Thanks, Victor.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the photos, Treesa! Gracie certainly looks like she is settling in nicely. Jasper is a handsome fellow - they will make a nice pair!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Picture 1 -So close and yet so far away.....
> 
> Picture 2 - Jasper checking out Gracie


Oh my goodness! I don't know how I missed those two pics  They're going to make a beautiful couple and hopefully beautiful squabbies


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Terri.

Hi Pete,

Well, I don't know about beautiful squabbies, just trying to get Gracie thru the molt for now. I will keep you all updated when Gracie is introduced to Jasper...and very slowly.

I'm just going let her be on her own for another week, she will need all her strength to keep up with my overbearing, aggressive, and "won't take no for an answer" Jasper.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Gracie is a beautiful little lady - and Jasper is a handsome young man - I'm thinking that they will make a perfect couple and produce some adorable offspring  

Michelle.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Michelle, I do hope there is chemistry between the two so they can indeed be the "perfect" little cuddly couple!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Thanks Terri.
> 
> Hi Pete,
> 
> ...


Mmm, will depend on what type of pij (Ms.) Princess Gracie prefers...does she like "macho" or a more gentle discerning type??? Guess we will find out one of these days, eh?? LOL CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm really glad your giving Gracie time to acclimatize and be comfortable in her new home. Once she feels at home, I think she'll be able to deal with Mr. Jasper Ant-In-His-Pants.   For that little hen to survive in the wild as long as she did, she has to have a strong spirit! When she has settled in, I wouldn't be surprised if she starts pacing to respond to Jaspers calls.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm just pooping in to see how our lil angel is doing, I hope she's handling her moult well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Gracie update*



Pete Jasinski said:


> I'm just* pooping* in to see how our lil angel is doing, I hope she's handling her moult well.



Hi Pete,

LOL  ...and that she does very well, and I see no pun intended there.  

She gets free time all day out in the aviary with the baby dolls now, after I give her the morning usual doses of garlic, Reishi, and alfalfa, sometimes she gets a probiotic capsule too. You would think it was a torture session as she mini-grunts the whole time. Anyway, she has access to seed, ACV water, grit out in the aviary, and she likes to perch inside with the gang. She seems quite content out there. She has found a place to sit up high inside the little coop where she can look down on the Satinettes, and the rollers. She is just a little bit smaller then them.

Early evening she goes back in her carrier inside, with more seed and water. She does not like coming back in, and I don't like putting her thru the ordeal of catching her. But the time is coming when she will be outside more then not.

Her feathers on her head are coming in nicely, and some are coming in around her body. I think she still has some molting to go. She is just as active, preening, flying, and bathing and getting familiarized with the whole gang. She seems to want to go on the homer side, just like Jasper wanted. He was just too bored with the baby dolls. He does live in the fast lane and she seems to be of the same mind. They are NOT at all intimidated by the larger birds at all.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

It sounds like she's having a great time there in sunny Florida. I'm not surprised she's attracted to your homers as she spent all her time here with the larger ferals. You should have seen her, she would dive right in and hold her ground in the search of seed all while surrounded by a sea of giants.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Helmets just seem to be wonderful little birds, and a lot of fun to watch. 

Jasper has been trying to take over several cubbies from the homers recently and he usually tries to take residence when the owners are outside or eating breakfast. Once they see him in there they take off after him and he moves somewhere else. He continues to try the patience of all the homers, and NEVER gives up. He is quite the ambitious and loveable character, besides beeing overrbearing. 

We will be installing a set of new cubbies today just underneath the ones we have now, until we have time to renovate the old ones above. These cubbies all are enclosed and Jasper and Gracie will have access to the big cubby that has a sliding door panel, each panel is just a frame closed with hardware cloth, so they get plenty of air and privacy. I am going to try to introduce the two in an isolated area, next week, and see how they do together. If they mate they will be moved to the coop to occupy their new cubby, if not we will try again to intoduce them. I want to go about this as carefully as possible, without outside influence of my other male pigeons, flirting with Gracie and hens that may distract Jasper.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Update*

Gracie was introduced to Jasper last Wednesday in a "holding" cage, so they could get to know each other. Jaspers idea of "getting to know" meant some serious head lock and grabbing on to Gracie's crest and pulling her around. She was able to move around quite freely and get away from my overbearing boy, but i didn't think he would take such liberties. The holding cage is totally unfamiliar to him so there should not have been any protective/macho behavior on his part.

Anyway, Gracie was to stressed to continue so we will are holding this off for some time. I have never actually heard Gracie roo-koo in any shape or form, just doing her "mini-grunts" so I'm wondering if she is still quite young/immature to be setting her up with Jasper. She probably is a hen, as she has never shown any aggressive behavior, or roo-koo'd, but many a male pigeon has expressed interest in her, which has gone un returned so far.

I'm just going to let her continue to adjust/mature, whatever she needs and then I will try again.

I bring her in daily for her morning nutrition (garlic capsule, alfalfa, probiotics sometimes), which she absolutely hates, with constant "mini-grunts". She is getting harder to handle, rather then easier. She is getting stronger as I can tell, as she is putting up a much harder fight to get out of my hands, and get me "out of her face". 

Then she spends her whole day picking/pruning and snbathing and hanging out with the baby-dolls. She seems to enjoy their company for now.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Sounds like she's settling in well and getting healthier everyday. I'm not as experienced with pigeons, but I'm betting you're right on her being young. I have a hen that I bought this year as a squeaker and now that she's a woman, alot of guy pigeons court her, but she turns her beak up to them.  Well, keep up the great work with Gracie, take care!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Updated pics of my little cutie:

I had to take pictures of her hiding high up, inside the loft.

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2793497050070319248FJEsdY

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2349307740070319248fjcnmG


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Aw, Treesa! She looks SO healthy and alert. You've done a *fantastic* job with her and she seems to be so happy. Great job! Take care.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Treesa, Miss Gracie looks to be quite the happy one there. She is quite fortunate to be living on _Golden Wings Loft_. Rosco sends his love. All is well with him too. (By the way, he has acquired a taste for unsalted raw sunflower seeds now!)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor said:


> Treesa, Miss Gracie looks to be quite the happy one there. She is quite fortunate to be living on _Golden Wings Loft_. Rosco sends his love. All is well with him too. (By the way, he has acquired a taste for unsalted raw sunflower seeds now!)



Victor,

I'm betting Rosco is quite happy too. Rosco is living high on the hog, and just as spoiled as the rest! 


Hi Ashbel,

Yes, Gracie seems healthy enough, I can hardly catch her.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, she is lovely. I know Pete will be thrilled to see her pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gracie is just gorgeous, Treesa! Thank you so much for the pictures.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Must have missed some posts?

What is happening with Gracie AND Jasper?

Is Gracie more interested in the "other" guys???

She looks TERRIFIC, Treesa!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Gracie is stunning! I still remember that day that Pete caught her. Pete will be so proud. Treesa, you and Pete certainly changed the fate of this little darling. Hats off to both of you.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

Little Gracie sure has come a long way, literally too She does indeed look great and much better now that she's found a permanent home with you. I'm sorry that she's being difficult when she receives her supplements, she doesn't realize that it's gonna make her healthy and strong

Thanks for sharing the new pictures of the lucky little lady, Pete will be very pleased and happy for her


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

She is a beautiful bird. I'm glad she has a loving home now. Thank God Pete was able to catch her before he had to stop feeding the ferals.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your kind words, Maggie, Terry, Shi, Feather, Brad and Garye *




mr squeaks said:


> Must have missed some posts?
> What is happening with Gracie AND Jasper?
> Is Gracie more interested in the "other" guys???
> She looks TERRIFIC, Treesa!!


*

Shi,

Check my post # 49. The two of them did not hit it off, and I am not certain she is quite mature, so she is spending time in the baby doll coop for now, until I decide to put the two (Jasper and Gracie) together again.*


*I am pleased with Gracie's progress, which never would have come to pass if it wasn't for Pete making every effort to enable her safety. He took extra good care of her for the first few weeks after catching her , and enabled her to have a safe trip to Florida. She traveled in first class accomodations.*


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Treesa, Gracie looks wonderful! Congrats to you and Pete for bringing her this far!

I'm glad you are giving her the time to mature. I bet that spring finds her ready and willing to be courted! (Jasper, try being a bit more subtle!  )


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, Treesa, I had re-read the whole thread and remember about the encounter of the "first kind." However, that was on Oct. 17 and since it's now NOV. 25, thought that you might have tried again.

Guess I was just too impatient.  I'll wait...


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

THANK YOU TREESA! Seeing her again brought tears to my eyes, she's such a special little girl. I could never thank you enough for taking her in and giving her such tremendous care, you've made her one happy pidgie. Not to be a pest but when you get some spare time can you email the pics because I can't save them for wallpaper.
Thank you again from the bottom of my heart, you're and angel for all your doing for her


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you TerriB, and Pete.


mr. squeaks,

I have just kept her with the baby dolls since her first encounter with Jasper.


Pete,

I will certainly e-mail you the pics and any other I might take, if she stays outside when I am outside.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> ...if she stays outside when I am outside.


Yes, KD is just like that! What a 'tude!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Here are some additional pics Treesa was kind enough to take and send me. She looks 100% better then when she left me.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, Treesa, she is gorgeous.
She looks happy and healthy, like all your birds, she fits in so well.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete,

Thank you SO much for displaying her pictures...it would have taken me forever to display them. 

You can see that by the look on her face..she is saying...."Don't come any closer...or...or...or... I will grunt, please don't touch me, I don't think I can take any more of this attention....could you please leave now, and take that camera with you?"  


Reti,

Thank you for your compliments. She is definitely giving Jasper, a run for his money, in the looks dept.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

She is one healthy beautiful looking bird! Her head coloring always makes me smile! Looks like she is wearing a hat!

BTW, are you ABSOLUTELY SURE that Gracie Sue is a HEN?? Guess time will tell for sure.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> BTW, are you ABSOLUTELY SURE that Gracie Sue is a HEN?? Guess time will tell for sure.


Hi Shi,

On observing her more and more, she does seem like a hen. She walks like it with her tail up in the air like a duck. She walks like my other hens, as if she is on a mission, and is quite curious about all the goings on in the coop. When she does speak up, it is a high pitched little squeak.

I think she is immature, just because she hasn't reacted to ANY of my male birds advances, and that has been alot. I think with time that will change.

However, I put Thomas in the baby doll coop, on time out, because he wouldn't stop harrasing another hen in one of our new cubbies. As soon as Gracie saw him she went after him and pecked at him wherever he tried to land. It was the first time I have ever seen her play the aggressive role. but I think that is just her being a Helmet pigeon, after observing Jasper this past year. They are simply little busy-body's, who are as cute as can be, but non-stop, and get on all the other birds nerves, trying to see how far they can go...and since Thomas was the newcommer, she tested her will on him. 

JASPER_ A DEFINIT MALE I could tell you stories about Jasper, at POOL TIME, out and about when everyone is sunning after swimming. He turns a fun time into an orgy, trying to mount any and all birds he can. What a rascal!

I will try to put them together again, soon.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL !! Well, I bet that if ANYONE could get Mr. Jasper to SETTLE down, it would be Gracie Sue!!

Bet SHE won't take any "messin'" once she has "caught" him!

Your updates are getting better and better!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Gracie Sue looks wonderful. She's very regal looking too.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

She's so gorgeous, Treesa! Thanks for posting those, Pete and Treesa!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Treesa, She is beautiful, and looks so sweet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm thankful to Pete, without him, all these updates would not have come to pass.


Thank you all for your wonderful comments.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Gracie looks in wonderful shape - nice deep body and very cute little feet! 

Your description of Jasper turning pool time into an orgy cracked me up!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> I'm thankful to Pete, without him, all these updates would not have come to pass.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful comments.


Thank you Treesa, but your the one who's to be thanked for taking her in and nursing her through her moult so she could become the vision of beauty she is now!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you all, and thank you Pete....you are too kind!  

...and Jasper, he REALLY is that bad, no exaggerating on my part, just informing you that HE is a male..and Gracie acts no way like that.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

Gracie really is GORGEOUS! I can't believe that she was out wandering the neighbourhoods in New Jersey and then came to find Pete's house. Whoever her original owner was, was very unlucky to lose her.This bird, and even though I'm certainly not a judge of show pigeons, really looks to be a genuinely superb specimen. She's moulted into perfection and her feathers, stature and overall form look seem absolutely A1 for her breed....in my opinion. Even her legs, feet and nails are in immaculate condition and for a bird that was living on the streets for quite awhile, incredible

Thanks for posting the latest pics, Pete...bet you miss her dearly now


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Brad,

Thank you so much for the compliments, it means alot coming from you.

Though, I am responsible for her supportive care upon her arrival in Fl., I cannot take credit for her quality of breed. I can't imagine anyone losing such a precious bird, she wasn't even banded, like Jasper is.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Yes, Brad, I do missed her dearly! Sending her away was a hard thing to do as I grew accustomed to seeing her flying free around my yard, BUT! I knew she had to have a life free of danger plus the best quality of life if she was going to be rescued and that sending her to Treesa was a no brainer as we can all see she's a happy healthy pidgie.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Treesa,
> 
> Gracie really is GORGEOUS! I can't believe that she was out wandering the neighbourhoods in New Jersey and then came to find Pete's house. Whoever her original owner was, was very unlucky to lose her.This bird, and even though I'm certainly not a judge of show pigeons, really looks to be a genuinely superb specimen. She's moulted into perfection and her feathers, stature and overall form look seem absolutely A1 for her breed....in my opinion. Even her legs, feet and nails are in immaculate condition and for a bird that was living on the streets for quite awhile, incredible
> 
> Thanks for posting the latest pics, Pete...bet you miss her dearly now


Brad,

From one members observance I would say that lil Gracie held her own all summer. Pete kept a very close eye on her. I think that he and Theresa would have really loved to have kept her safe, but Pete did not want to take away her freedom. I believe that it was after the first rain in New Jersey that Pete noticed that Gracie was not faring well. She didn't seem to have any water resistance on her feathers. She was quite water logged when Pete caught her. I truly believe that little beauty would not have made it through the winter. Her pictures are in the Feral section under "One More Newby Picture".

I thought for sure we had lost her.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Update!!! Exciting News!*

Upon observing Gracie a week ago, Friday, I noticed she was beginning to respond to the relentless pursuit of Sigmund, one of this years oops babies. She was walking very proudly everytime he showed off for her, and kept coming closer to him. She watched as he flew inside the coop and waited for him to come back, and he did. I guess she is maturing and I immediately moved her from the baby doll coop and Jasper from the homing coop to the parrot cage to see what would hapen. Jaspers' response was the same as before, and he tried to bite her everytime she tried to get a bite to eat.

I decided to move her out to the homing coop, and allow them to progress with whatever relationship might unfold, without forcing the issue (let nature take its course.

She was standing infront of the baby doll coop for two days looking longingly inside. Then Sigmund would fly down and start his pursuit on the other side of the aviary divider, and she would prance.

Then I noticed the next few days she was hanging around Jaspers, box (yes, box, I just cleaned it and it looks nasty, I wish he would move to a cubby) very interested in what was going on inside. He nestled himself inside and was cooing at her. Then last Friday, she was actually inside his box, picking up inspecting every single piece of cedar bedding, totally ignoring Jaspers' cooing, head nodding, wing ticking and his head under her bottom. She responded with nothing and then he pecked her and she left, but she came back and they played this game all day. This went on the whole afternoon. 

We left for Miami the next morning, so I didn't have a chance to see any further developments. We got back late last night, but I did happen to catch her perched on the side of his box, and him inside. 

This afternoon, Monday, I noticed she was perched on the side of his box again, and he was head nodding, cooing, wing twitching....unrelentless (the usual male courting). I got my camera and happened to get a quick shot. This time she returned his advances with preening him on the head and neck, and then stop and just sit perched, then she repeated the preening. I got the shot-in between preenings. 

My husband checked on them as he closed the coop up tonight and got a glimpse of them mating. So, this is good news! She is still young and just may be playing a game, but we shall see in the next few days, weeks, as this may be some serious courtship.... or she likes his box. He has a nice cubby we built for him, but he just doesn't know it. He has not shown any interest in it so I have closed the door as the other males have set their sites on it. 

Stay tuned for another exciting episode....maybe she will lay an egg by Christmas.

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2545104070070319248YEXKRi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Woo-hoo!!! Exciting developments, indeed!! Treesa, I just love your description of Gracie "ignoring" Jasper's efforts to win her over. Sure hope that Sigmund is able to find another hen to match his sweet nature!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a lovely pair they are, Treesa. Oh, how cute. I am glad they are a couple. I think they will stay together.

BTW Dilli the pigeon and Ringo the dove are a pair. Ringo moved into Dilli's cage today, oh boy. That leaves me with TB, male pigeon without a girl and Lucky Dove without a boy.
I thought it was Yodi mating with Dilli, but guess it was Ringo. Weird.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my, a Winter Romance (cue Violins)!

Mmmm, looks like Jasper made an "offer" Miss Gracie couldn't refuse!   

*(OR, maybe Miss Gracie was playing "hard to get." Mustn't appear TOO anxious, y'know!)* 

THANKS SO MUCH FOR POSTING THE GREAT UPDATES, TREESA!!

Reti - Romance blooming at your place too! 'Tis the season...


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh My, what great news! Our little girl is growing so fast I can't believe she might be a mommy in the making  I can't wait to see how this pidge soap opera & Christmas romance unfolds, this is sooooo exciting


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you TerriB, Reti, mr squeaks, and Pete,

I knew you would be thrilled at the news too! We are quite excited about this latest development. The romance may have already begun on Saturday or Sunday, we just were not home to catch them together.  

Now my next project is to get them off of the floor. It is really aggravating after building the additional cubbies and seeing them on the floor. 

Reti, romance is definitely in the air.  LOL...not the kind of match you hoped for, but it really doesn't matter if they are happy. I bet you will be removing their eggs and replacing them quickly.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

That's so cute and great that Jasper and Gracie are getting together I know EXACTLY what you're talking about when you mentioned how Gracie was "prancing" and "proudly walking", lol Hens can be very cute when they do this. 

I know you didn't care either which mate Gracie chose, but it is really neat that she ended up picking Jasper afterall and another helmet. If love is in the air, and romance blooms into eggs, those babies will be so adorable and you'll have your own little kit of purebred helmets


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

[

Reti, romance is definitely in the air.  LOL...not the kind of match you hoped for, but it really doesn't matter if they are happy. I bet you will be removing their eggs and replacing them quickly.[/QUOTE]

Absolutely!!! I don't need any additional birds. I get enough rescues as it is and the last thing I need is to breed hybrids.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Congratulations Treesa *& *Pete. 
Gracie (*love that name*) & Jasper are such an elegant couple.  
Their picture is priceless. 

Those wooden eggs are worth their weight in gold aren't the Reti?  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those wooden eggs are worth their weight in gold aren't the Reti?  

Cindy[/QUOTE]

You can say that again, Cindy.  

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Treesa,
> 
> That's so cute and great that Jasper and Gracie are getting together I know EXACTLY what you're talking about when you mentioned how Gracie was "prancing" and "proudly walking", lol Hens can be very cute when they do this.
> 
> I know you didn't care either which mate Gracie chose, but it is really neat that she ended up picking Jasper afterall and another helmet. If love is in the air, and romance blooms into eggs, those babies will be so adorable and you'll have your own little kit of purebred helmets



Hi Brad,

Gracie just prances around like a little queen in her castle  

Well, normally I wouldn't care which bird mates with which bird, but being that she was sent all the way down here from New Jersey, for Jasper, I thought I'd better get her out of there FAST!

I'm still trying to get a pic of them together, but she hasn't sat still with Jasper yet. They are both two little busy bodies!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Congratulations Treesa *& *Pete.
> Gracie (*love that name*) & Jasper are such an elegant couple.
> Cindy


Hi Cindy,

Thank you. They definitely look like two peas in a pod!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Now Treesa, you have to know that we need AT LEAST one offspring from Gracie and Jasper to ooh and aah over!  

I am really happy they are becoming attached to each other.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Now Treesa, you have to know that we need AT LEAST one offspring from Gracie and Jasper to ooh and aah over!
> 
> I am really happy they are becoming attached to each other.



Hi Maggie,

I appreciate your thoughts. It will be hard to resist the temptation of allowing them to have one baby hatch, .....if they do have one... it will have to be another oops baby. (or at least my husband will need to think it was a happy mistake.  )


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

"It's easier to get forgiven than to get permission!"

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> "It's easier to get forgiven than to get permission!"
> Pidgey


SO true..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Christmas egg*

As anticipated, Gracie laid an egg last night, I found it in their basket this morning.  

It is oh so tiny!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!
Are you going to keep it?

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What a perfect Christmas gift. I'm sure those of us on the forum that have been following Gracie's story just can't wait until it opens. 

Congradulations,
Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, this is wonderful! What a great Christmas gift.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Reti, Feather, and Maggie!

It was quite a nice surprise, even though I expected it.




Reti said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> Are you going to keep it?
> Reti


Well, I'm allowing her to have it for now and then I will replace it. Since this is probably her first egg, she needs time to mature and the egg may be infertile anyway.

I will be replacing them with dummy eggs will give her some time to mature and I will also be able to observe how well they do with nest duties.

I also haven't got a clue about Helmets and whether they make good parents or not. Anyone care to fill me in?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations all around!!! Gracie settled in remarkably quickly. Nice to heat that she and Jasper have bonded so well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks TerriB, I can't imagine Jasper actually "settling down" with nesting duties...maybe he will, or his own version of it. This next week will surely tell all.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Well, *I'm allowing her to have it for now and then I will replace it*. Since this is probably her first egg, she needs time to mature and the egg may be infertile anyway.


Hi Treesa, 

Maybe you shouldn't replace them Once she lays her second egg and then after 3 or 4 days you could candle them to see if they are fertile or not. Do you have any other pairs breeding right now who could foster them if need be? Sure would be nice to have a new pair of helmets from these two Of course I understand as well that your husband is getting a little concerned about the numbers in your loft.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I know, I know...I'm not in your shoes, Treesa...BUT...

I'm with Brad...maybe just ONCE???


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

little bird said:


> C'mon Shi and Brad.........Trees gray is right........you know mature parents have healthier babies.....so let Jasper and Gracie glide into parenthood with all their bases covered and save TG from having to hand rear the little ones. Summer is coming and a much better time for babies.



Yep, I agree. They are better parents when mature.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Brad, mr squeaks, little bird, and Reti, 

Thank you all for your input, I appreciate it.

Brad, I do have many hens who are currently on dummy eggs, so in an emergency I'm covered. 

Gracie is getting one dummy egg today (there has been no incubation), and the next one when she lays again tonight. 

I will probably allow them to have a hatchling or two at a later date. I'm just allowing them time for the best interest of all involved. First, time will allow Gracie to perfect her mothering skills, give her time to restore her health after her ordeal in the wild earlier this year. Second, it will give Jasper and Gracie more time to form a stronger bond, and third, give Jasper time, to find a cubby worthy for a family (not the nest box on the floor)...he has refused the cubby we built him, and I now have to keep it shut as other males have shown great interest in it.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> ...I will probably allow them to have a hatchling or two at a later date. I'm just allowing them time for the best interest of all involved. First, time will allow Gracie to perfect her mothering skills, *give her time to restore her health *after her ordeal in the wild earlier this year. Second, it will give Jasper and Gracie more time to form a stronger bond, and third, give Jasper time, to find a cubby worthy for a family (not the nest box on the floor)...he has refused the cubby we built him, and I now have to keep it shut as other males have shown great interest in it.


Well stated, Treesa, you've really thought this out. Even though Gracie looks healthy, she still needs to build up the reserves she depleted while wild.

When we got Charlie as a mate for KD, it took several months for them to really bond. Now, I can't do anything that bugs her without him charging to her rescue. Makes giving pills...interesting.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> When we got Charlie as a mate for KD, it took several months for them to really bond. Now, I can't do anything that bugs her without him charging to her rescue. Makes giving pills...interesting.


LOL...Gracie sees me coming from a distance and starts planning her escape. The many days of supportive products have paid off, but left her thinking I was torturing her. 

That is a lovely thought of Charlie protecting KD though, hopefully Jasper will also become a strong loving partner for Gracie, and bond as well. It will make life harder for me but that is okay.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Gracie layed her second egg earlier today.

She is laying on her new "dummy" eggs, tonight, that Reti gave me  . They are more the right size of the eggs she layed. The wooden ones are bigger.

Thank you Reti.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

VERY WELL, I bow to superior wisdom of those in the know! I really do understand... 

Patience...yeah, how long?   

ROFL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I was just checking on the two and both were nestled together on the eggs, while Gracie was preening Jasper's head.   too cute!

I ran back into the house to get my camera but by the time I came back (and it was quick) Jasper was already out of the nest box. Shucks... ...from now on I will come armed with respirator AND camera.


In regards to patience, (Jasper has none) and me neither..sometimes....but I ask God to PLEASE give me patience, and give it to me RIGHT NOW!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> I was just checking on the two and both were nestled together on the eggs, while Gracie was preening Jasper's head.  too cute!
> 
> I ran back into the house to get my camera but by the time I came back (and it was quick) Jasper was already out of the nest box. Shucks... ...from now on I will come armed with respirator AND camera.
> 
> ...


ROFL! Yep...my max is ONE HOUR! 

Sure hope you can get those pics! Since our eyes are OUR "cameras," too bad we can't just "blink" and have the picture appear! To heck with an external "manmade" contrivance (i.e. a camera!)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, Nona and all... 

When I had asked whether you had any available parents to foster if needed, I wasn't suggesting you let Gracie herself raise the babies or even attempt it, but instead switch to fosters 1) if fertility was ascertained then 2) right before they hatched or were close to hatching. 

If the eggs were viable, then the hatching chicks could be raised by a healthy & fit pair and therefore those chicks would be likely healthy & very well fed if homers were the fosters. Then Gracie doesn't have to go through the hardships of feeding and you don't have to worry about her parenting skills

It's your decision obviously and you know what is best for you, but I just thought it was certainly possible to have your cake and eat it


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I can't believe I missed all the excitement of Gracie & Jasper's first clutch! As much as I want to be a distant co-grandparent I know Treesa did what she did for a reason and I'm sure there will be more potential fids on the way. 
I'm happy the two clicked and this arraigned marriage worked out  
Now that I'm in the know I'm going to watch this thread like a ..... hawk


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Gracie layed her second egg earlier today.
> 
> She is laying on her new "dummy" eggs, tonight, that Reti gave me  . They are more the right size of the eggs rhat she layed. The wooden ones are bigger.
> 
> Thank you Reti.



You are welcome.
I find too the plastic eggs are smaller and more fit for the smaller birds. Glad Gracie likes the too. 

Reti


----------

